# MySQL Error Debian 10.4 und ISP Config 3



## DVSB (28. Juni 2012)

Seit der Install erhalöte ich folgende Fehlermeldung bei PHPMYAdmin

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]Allgemeine Verknüpfungsfunktionen: Deaktiviert$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]Anzeige verknüpfter Daten: Deaktiviert$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]Erzeugen von PDFs: Deaktiviert$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]Darstellung von Spaltenkommentaren: DeaktiviertDarstellungsumwandlung: Deaktiviert$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]Gespeicherte SQL-Abfrage: Deaktiviert$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]SQL-Verlaufsprotokoll: Deaktiviert$cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]Designer: Deaktiviert$cfg['Servers'][$i]['tracking'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]Tracking: Deaktiviert$cfg['Servers'][$i]['userconfig'] ... *fehlerhaft* [ Dokumentation ]Benutzereinstellungen: Deaktiviert
Kurzanleitung zum Einrichten der zusätzlichen Funktionen:

Erstellen der benötigten Tabellen mittels script/create_tables.sql. 
Den Benutzer pma einrichten und Zugriff auf diese Tabellen geben. 
Zusätzliche Funktionen können in der Konfigurationsdatei (config.inc.php) aktiviert werden. Beispiele finden sich in der config.sample.inc.php. 
Erneut in phpMyAdmin anmelden um die neue Konfigurationsdatei zu laden.
 
Was bedeutet das und wie lege ichdie TB an.

Kann mir dabei jemand helfen ?

Danke MK


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2012)

Ruf einfach folgenden Befehl auf:

dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin

und folge den Anweisungen. Wenn er Dich fragt ob er die erweiterten Funktionen bzw. Tabellen aktivieren soll, dann wählst Du "ja" aus.

Btw. Das aktuelle Debian ist 6.0, ein Debian 10.4 gibt es nicht. Vermutlich meinst Du daher Ubuntu und nicht Debian?


----------



## DVSB (28. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Info werde es mal Testen

Ja hast recht Ubuntu 10.4 Sorry

THX


----------



## DVSB (28. Juni 2012)

hab es eben mal getestet - werde nicht nach erweiterten funktionen gefragt !
Es ändert sich nichts


----------



## DVSB (28. Juni 2012)

So ich habe jetzt ein leeres System nochmal neu aufgesetzt ohne ISP Config:
PhpMyAdmin aufgerufen und dort erhalte ich iweder die gleiche Meldung:
Der phpMyAdmin-Konfigurationsspeicher ist nicht vollständig konfiguriert, einige erweiterte Funktionen wurden deaktiviert. Klicken Sie hier, um herauszufinden warum.

Fehler wie oben!

Gegoogelt und nichts gefunden

reconfigure hilft auch nichts


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2012)

Erstmal vorweg, das was Du oben beschreibst ist kein Fehler. Es ist ldiglich die Meldung des phpmyadmin dass einige erweiterte Features nicht bei der Installation aktiviert wurden, da die erweiterten Features von den meisten Usern nicht verwendet werden. daher ist dies auch der Standard der linux Distributionen. Esliegt also kein fehler vor, sondern Du möchtest lediglich noch die Zusatzfunktionen aktivieren.

Dies geht über dpkg-reconfigure oder das manuelle Einspielen der Datenbanken. Wenn dpkg-reconfigure Dir keine Option dafür anzeigt, dann hat wahrscheinlich Dein ISP in der Corkonfiguration des Ubuntu Images dies abgeschaltet. Du kannst ja mal versuchen die Priority zu übesrchreiben:

dpkg-reconfigure -p0 phpmyadmin

Wenn Du diese Funktionen manuell aktivieren möchtest, dann schau doch mal ins phpmyadmin Handbuch.


----------



## DVSB (28. Juni 2012)

So sieht meine Config aus dort ist alles aktiviert
<?php
/**
* Debian local configuration file
*
* This file overrides the settings made by phpMyAdmin interactive setup
* utility.
*
* For example configuration see
* /usr/share/doc/phpmyadmin/examples/config.sample.inc.php
* or
* /usr/share/doc/phpmyadmin/examples/config.manyhosts.inc.php
*
* NOTE: do not add security sensitive data to this file (like passwords)
* unless you really know what you're doing. If you do, any user that can
* run PHP or CGI on your webserver will be able to read them. If you still
* want to do this, make sure to properly secure the access to this file
* (also on the filesystem level).
*/
// Load secret generated on postinst
include('/var/lib/phpmyadmin/blowfish_secret.inc.php');
// Load autoconf local config
include('/var/lib/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php');
/**
* Server(s) configuration
*/
$i = 0;
// The $cfg['Servers'] array starts with $cfg['Servers'][1]. Do not use $cfg['Servers'][0].
// You can disable a server config entry by setting host to ''.
$i++;
/**
* Read configuration from dbconfig-common
* You can regenerate it using: dpkg-reconfigure -plow phpmyadmin
*/
if (is_readable('/etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php')) {
require('/etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php');
} else {
error_log('phpmyadmin: Failed to load /etc/phpmyadmin/config-db.php.'
. ' Check group www-data has read access.');
}
/* Configure according to dbconfig-common if enabled */
if (!empty($dbname)) {
/* Authentication type */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';
/* Server parameters */
if (empty($dbserver)) $dbserver = 'localhost';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = $dbserver;
if (!empty($dbport) || $dbserver != 'localhost') {
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] = 'tcp';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port'] = $dbport;
}
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress'] = false;
/* Select mysqli if your server has it */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysqli';
/* Optional: User for advanced features */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = $dbuser;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = $dbpass;
/* Optional: Advanced phpMyAdmin features */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] = $dbname;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'pma_bookmark';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] = 'pma_relation';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] = 'pma_table_info';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] = 'pma_table_coords';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] = 'pma_pdf_pages';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] = 'pma_column_info';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] = 'pma_history';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] = 'pma_designer_coords';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['tracking'] = 'pma_tracking';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['userconfig'] = 'pma_userconfig';
/* Uncomment the following to enable logging in to passwordless accounts,
* after taking note of the associated security risks. */
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = TRUE;
/* Advance to next server for rest of config */
$i++;
}
/* Authentication type */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';
/* Server parameters */
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] = 'tcp';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress'] = false;
/* Select mysqli if your server has it */
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysql';
/* Optional: User for advanced features */
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = 'pma';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = 'pmapass';
/* Optional: Advanced phpMyAdmin features */
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] = 'phpmyadmin';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'pma_bookmark';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] = 'pma_relation';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] = 'pma_table_info';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] = 'pma_table_coords';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] = 'pma_pdf_pages';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] = 'pma_column_info';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] = 'pma_history';
//$cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] = 'pma_designer_coords';
/* Uncomment the following to enable logging in to passwordless accounts,
* after taking note of the associated security risks. */
// $cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = TRUE;
/*
* End of servers configuration

dpkg-reconfigure -p0 phpmyadmin funktioniert auch nicht.

Der Server ist ein Root Server mit minimaler installation auf dem ich ISP Config 3 am laufen habe / hatte und Joomla 2.5 welcher mir auf grund der unzureichenden phpMyAdmin Config lauter fehler rausschmeisst. auf VPS Server lüft alles. 
Will aber jetzt auf nen Root mit allem umziehen.

MÜSSEN die ' apostroph weg oder bleiben z.Bsp bei  $cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'pma_bookmark';


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2012)

Füge folgende Zeile in derphpmyadmin config Datei ein umd die Warnings zu deaktivieren:

$cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning'] = false;

Das hat übrigens alles nichts mit joomla zu tun.


----------



## DVSB (28. Juni 2012)

Doch hat es leider wenn es um gewisse erweiterungen geht !
Ich muss aber die Funktionen Aktiviert haben !!
Die frage ist nur wie?


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2012)

Dann schau mal ins phpmyadmin manual wie ich Dir geraten habe und installier die Tabellen. Seht ja auch in der Fehlermeldung selbst drin.


----------



## DVSB (28. Juni 2012)

ist alles geschehen:
nach dieser Anleitung und nach dieser Anleitung trotz allem komm der Fehler.

Ich brauche das ganze einfach dazu, wenn ich via api von Jommla User für ISP Config anlegen möchte, diese ein Webspace oder VHost zugeteilt bekommen dann eine MySql DB User 111111_111 erhalten. Das heisst die DB miuss Multiuser fähig sein.
Aber zum Verr... ich bekomme einfach keine Konektions


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2012)

Aber das hat doch alles nichts mit dem phpmyadmin Fehler zu tun. Mysql ist immer multiuser fähig und die pma DB extensions sind lediglich dazu da um ein paar grafische Gimmics in phpmyadmin anzuzeigen, mit mysql selbst und der mysql authentifizierung hat das nichts zu tun.

Anstatt Dich an den phpmyadmin warnings aufzuhalten solltest Du sie lieber mal abschalten wie von mir vorgeschlagen und dann kümmern wir uns mal um das eigentliche Problem. denn Du suchst im Moment in der falschen Richtung.

Zum anlegen von Usern, Webseiten und Datenbanken in ISPConfig von einem CMS aus benutzt man übrigens das ISPConfig remote API, ein mysql Datenbank Zugriff ist dafür nicht notwendig denn das API arbeitet über http / SOAP. Auf die ISPConfig DB solltest Du nirmals direkt von einer externen Anwendung zugreifen, denn alle manuellen Änderngen in der ISPConfig DB die nicht über das API durchgeführt werden werden nicht in die Serverkonfiguration übertragen.


----------



## DVSB (28. Juni 2012)

ok werde mal ne std pause machen und dann können wir uns dem problem wiedmen wie du sagst.

Supper danke schon für deine bsiherige mühe

* muss auch noch neu Aufsetzen da ich lieber auf nem frischen syst arbeite


----------



## DVSB (28. Juni 2012)

Eine andere Frage ist es möglich ISP C3 duall mit ip4 und ip6 zu btreiben ?


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2012)

Das ist standardmäßig immer der Fall.


----------

